# Does this make sense for kindling woodstoves?



## Alan Harris (Nov 26, 2012)

I've developed a hand-held, battery powered blower that gets campfires and wood-burning fireplaces blazing in about two minutes. I'm wondering if a tool of this kind would be of any interest for faster kindling of wood stoves. Any thoughts?  We've just started a crowd funding campaign to manufacture it in America, but we need some advice on whether it would appeal to folks who burn wood or pellets in their stoves.   If you want to see it in action (only if you feel like it) you can look at either our website (www.fiair.net) or our crowd funding site (www.indiegogo.com/fiair)  Thanks for any opinions you can offer.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 26, 2012)

First off Alan, I hope you got permission from this web site to post this.

Second, I would highly doubt that would have much of a market for wood burners. We don't burn green wood in our stoves so lighting a fire is super easy. Besides, we also have Super Cedars.


----------



## webbie (Nov 26, 2012)

A friend of mine invented something like this about 20 years ago - didn't look anywhere near as nice, it was basically like a regular flashlight body with a different head. It never went anywhere.......

That unit sure looks nice, but it's very important to KNOW if you have a market for it....that is, will people buy it? Where? For how much?

I could see it maybe selling in some catalogs....but it's hard getting into them.

Best of luck....though!


----------



## schlot (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd put in the "toy" category for serious/full time burners as most the people here are. Which means IF some of us have some disposable money after buying Xmas presents we MIGHT get one.

Now for the "gentleman" burners who burn a lot less frequently and use the fire place for decoration, it might be something of interest. I would also offer that people with stoves/inserts wouldn't use it much, but those with open hearths would more likely use it based on the above comments.

Also, I could see a wife buying this for her husband, since we guys love power tools/toys.

Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## Rickb (Nov 26, 2012)

For camping / green wood I always just use a air mattress blower that's rechargeable.


----------



## webbie (Nov 26, 2012)

I see it as a Brookstone, Plow and Hearth, etc. type item....as others have said, not a need but possibly a gift for those who already have everything! The bigger market may be the BBQ end of things, as well as more casual burners (outdoor fireplaces, etc.)


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 26, 2012)

Can I get a free sample? If you offer free samples you will receive many thoughts
Thomas


----------



## jwoair23 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would be willing to try it out and post a review here if you like? I live in Pittsburgh, just a thought! Not asking for a free one, just saying I'll provide some feedback for you in this forum if you so desire.


----------



## Adkjake (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope, wouldn't have any interest in spending any $$ on such. If you need something like that to start a fire, well, think propane, not wood


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 26, 2012)

Cool, something to blow ash and embers all over the place.


----------



## fossil (Nov 26, 2012)

It's a nice sleek design. I hope you find a market for it and get your required seed money to launch the product. I need nothing like it to get a fire going in a wood stove. If I did, I think I'd just spring for a little good old hand-operated bellows. But, as I said, I don't even need anything as simple as that. Our appliance intallations, properly executed and operated, generally are just rarin' to provide a good draft of combustion air through our fireboxes, so we really don't need anything but tinder, kindling, a flame, and the laws of physics to get things going.  The airflow takes care of itself.


----------



## rdust (Nov 26, 2012)

As others have stated for an open fireplace or outdoor fire I could see it if people are burning unseasoned wood.  The stove/insert crowd won't have much interest. 

With that said the people who are frequent posters on this site are pretty fanatical about burning wood and heating our homes with it.  Most of us probably aren't in your target market.  

I'll also echo what WellSeasoned has stated it sure seems like a good way to blow hot embers around the house!  In the age of the sue happy America it will surely need some warning labels.


----------



## suprz (Nov 26, 2012)

I would consider buying one, at this point in my life, i am all about making my life simpler. if i can get my fire going faster whether it is my campfire, or the woodstove its all good with me.   i appreciate you taking the extra time and consideration to make it in america even though it is more expensive.


----------



## BrianK (Nov 26, 2012)

http://m.instructables.com/id/Better-than-a-Bellows-A-Fireplace-Blower/


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't see myself using it. For grilling it's too much fun to use white gas. For the fireplace or woodstoves, paper and kindling or a small piece of some super cedars I bought a couple years ago work fine. If I felt the need for one I'd probably grab the wife's hair dryer when she wasn't looking.  For camping or to take hunting with me I carry a magnesium/flint stick which has never let me down. 

Good luck though!  There are lots of people who don't know how to start a fire.  

Matt


----------



## GrampaDennis (Nov 26, 2012)

In my old stove, on a few occasions when the newspaper and my secret ingredient (shredded paper cups) burnt out before the wood got going, my Plan B was a pushbutton operated MAPP gas torch. It made plenty of heat and the torch stopped burning the instant you let off the trigger. It usually got the wood going in a few seconds. It's sort of a lighter on steroids.

If my new EPA stove (currently on order) starts as easy as everybody says, I shouldn't have to resort to Plan B anymore.

I already own the torch, and have other uses for it. When I burn brush piles, the MAPP gas torch is my lighter of choice.

The battery-powered blower may be a great gizmo, but doesn't appeal to me for use around the stove.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck, hope the BBQ market likes it. Enjoyed the video with all the "Yinzers". Makes me yearn for a three rivers tailgate.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe for my outdoor grill if that.

Hope it works out.



WellSeasoned said:


> Cool, something to blow ash and embers all over the place.


 
That could happen.


----------



## etiger2007 (Nov 27, 2012)

I really wouldnt want the ashes flying all around.  Might work?


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 27, 2012)

No offense . . . wouldn't be interested . . . seasoned wood + kindling + Super Cedar (or some newspaper) with the side door cracked ajar and I have more than enough draft to get the fire going in short order.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> First off Alan, I hope you got permission from this web site to post this.
> 
> Second, I would highly doubt that would have much of a market for wood burners. We don't burn green wood in our stoves so lighting a fire is super easy. Besides, we also have Super Cedars.


 
Thank you Dennis. I should have read the rules more closely before diving in. I will omit any links in all future posts. That said, I am VERY grateful for all of the feedback from members. We're learning a lot here and It helps us to course correct as we work to bring FiAir to a U.S. factory floor.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

webbie said:


> A friend of mine invented something like this about 20 years ago - didn't look anywhere near as nice, it was basically like a regular flashlight body with a different head. It never went anywhere.......
> 
> That unit sure looks nice, but it's very important to KNOW if you have a market for it....that is, will people buy it? Where? For how much?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Craig...You are quite right about knowing whether our market exists. We have gotten positive feedback about FiAir at the Hearth, BBQ & Patio Association (HP&BA) convention and directly from fireplace users, tailgaters and the backyard grilling community. We're also investigating campers and other outdoors enthusiasts. While we're working on raising the bucks to make it in America, we're also digging deeper into wood stove users and you've been helpful. 

Alan


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rickb said:


> For camping / green wood I always just use a air mattress blower that's rechargeable.


 
+1


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

schlot said:


> I'd put in the "toy" category for serious/full time burners as most the people here are. Which means IF some of us have some disposable money after buying Xmas presents we MIGHT get one.
> 
> Now for the "gentleman" burners who burn a lot less frequently and use the fire place for decoration, it might be something of interest. I would also offer that people with stoves/inserts wouldn't use it much, but those with open hearths would more likely use it based on the above comments.
> 
> ...


 
You are right on the money! Our research on gender and "toys" is pretty powerful.  We guys do love our toys and "playing" with fire with one hand free to swig beer can't be all bad! If the gods smile and FiAir ships from our US manufacturer this spring as we hope, it just may become the 2013 Father's Day Gift of the Year! Thank you for your feedback about stoves/inserts vs. open hearths.  You guys are great.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

Rickb said:


> For camping / green wood I always just use a air mattress blower that's rechargeable.


 
 Hey Rick - whatever floats your boat. You can hammer nails with a shoe, too; but we designed FiAir specifically for the job of kindling & stoking wood and charcoal fires.  We're keeping our fingers crossed that the world is big enough for FiAir and the DIY solutions!  Thanks for the feedback!

Alan


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 27, 2012)

Rickb said:


> For camping / green wood I always just use a air mattress blower that's rechargeable.


 
I have special storage spot in the camper for a stack of SC's..


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 27, 2012)

Alan Harris said:


> *Hey Rick - whatever floats your boat. You can hammer nails with a shoe,* too; but we designed FiAir specifically for the job of kindling & stoking wood and charcoal fires. We're keeping our fingers crossed that the world is big enough for FiAir and the DIY solutions! Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Alan


 
Interestingly, NO one has been rude or smart mouthed to you. Maybe you should rethink your membership here if people simply answering a question sets you off.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

webbie said:


> I see it as a Brookstone, Plow and Hearth, etc. type item....as others have said, not a need but possibly a gift for those who already have everything! The bigger market may be the BBQ end of things, as well as more casual burners (outdoor fireplaces, etc.)


 
Yes, you are correct. We've had a number of positive responses to FiAir from catalogues, as well as the casual BBQ, firepit and grilling communities.   You guys really know your stuff.  Thank you.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Interestingly, NO one has been rude or smart mouthed to you. Maybe you should rethink your membership here if people simply answering a question sets you off.


 
Yikes. I really didn't mean to sound smart mouthed at all...just a lame attempt at humor. We've had other feedback, such as using a garbage can lid to fan charcoal grill fires, and responded in a similar way.  I apologize. I truly meant it to be light, and do appreciate your feedback.

Hope we can be friends...

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

NWfuel said:


> Can I get a free sample? If you offer free samples you will receive many thoughts
> Thomas


 
Hi Thomas -- we don't have inventory yet. Hoping to ship in Spring 2013 and we will no doubt set aside several units for reviewers... thanks for the thought.

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> I would be willing to try it out and post a review here if you like? I live in Pittsburgh, just a thought! Not asking for a free one, just saying I'll provide some feedback for you in this forum if you so desire.


 
Hey Man -- Are you a fellow Yinzer or a Pgh transplant? Either way, thank you for the offer..As I said to Thomas, we won't have inventory until Spring. Is there a way for me to get in touch with you off line?

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Cool, something to blow ash and embers all over the place.


 
Hmmm -- good thought. We haven't found that to be a problem with fireplaces. FiAir's tip is tapered to pinpoint airflow and the motor is powerful enough to do the job, but not overkill.  We'll need to test this out... thanks for mentioning it. 

Alan


----------



## jwoair23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Alan Harris said:


> Hey Man -- Are you a fellow Yinzer or a Pgh transplant? Either way, thank you for the offer..As I said to Thomas, we won't have inventory until Spring. Is there a way for me to get in touch with you off line?
> 
> Alan


 
Yep I am a short shot out of the city through the Squirrel Hill tunnels! I will PM you my email address, it will show up in Inbox at the upper right of the forum.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

fossil said:


> It's a nice sleek design. I hope you find a market for it and get your required seed money to launch the product. I need nothing like it to get a fire going in a wood stove. If I did, I think I'd just spring for a little good old hand-operated bellows. But, as I said, I don't even need anything as simple as that. Our appliance intallations, properly executed and operated, generally are just rarin' to provide a good draft of combustion air through our fireboxes, so we really don't need anything but tinder, kindling, a flame, and the laws of physics to get things going. The airflow takes care of itself.


 
Thanks for your kind comments. We are committed to making it in America no matter what. Also I appreciate the other details. We've been looking at some wood stove videos and see what you mean. FiAir might still speed the process, but that may not be an important requirement for most users.  Thanks again.

Ala


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

rdust said:


> As others have stated for an open fireplace or outdoor fire I could see it if people are burning unseasoned wood. The stove/insert crowd won't have much interest.
> 
> With that said the people who are frequent posters on this site are pretty fanatical about burning wood and heating our homes with it. Most of us probably aren't in your target market.
> 
> I'll also echo what WellSeasoned has stated it sure seems like a good way to blow hot embers around the house! In the age of the sue happy America it will surely need some warning labels.


 
Thanks for the comments. We're here to learn and you guys are helping us drink from a fire hose! As you say,  FiAir has demonstrated its appeal to the open fire and outdoor fire crowd...wood stove users may be another story.


----------



## firebroad (Nov 27, 2012)

I would have to say no.  Now, if you come up with an electronic firestarter that lights fires automatically, then you might have a customer here...otherwise, I'll stick to supercedars.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

suprz said:


> I would consider buying one, at this point in my life, i am all about making my life simpler. if i can get my fire going faster whether it is my campfire, or the woodstove its all good with me. i appreciate you taking the extra time and consideration to make it in america even though it is more expensive.


 
Good to hear -- and any time or money spent is worth bringing mfg. back to America.  FiAir does simplify and speed the process of kindling, that we know for sure. What do you think is a reasonable retail price for such a product?  We've already set the price point, but would be interested in hearing your thoughts.  Thanks.

Alan


----------



## David Tackett (Nov 27, 2012)

I am sure there is a market somewhere for your product Alan.  I personally cannot think of any uses that I would have for it.  I wish you the best of luck on your product.  It looks very nice and well designed.


----------



## KaptJaq (Nov 27, 2012)

Noticing all the hot embers blowing towards the hand in the video I would think that you should add some form of metal tube to the business end that can be slid back into the unit when not in use...

What is your price point?  Expensive (Brookstone catalog), Inexpensive (Target, etc.)?

I have no need at home and would not carry the extra weight when camping.

KaptJaq


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Outdoor use - perhaps I could see using it, but again most of the time I don't see the need.  In the house I wouldn't even blow the fire for the previously mentioned issues with ash being spread about.  Another factor to keep in mind for woodstove burners is that if you have a fire that is smoldering (the type that could most benefit from this sort of product) then it is likely smoking quite a bit - thus opening the door far enough to stick your hand in and use this device is likely to result in a fair amount of smoke spillage into the room.  If the draft is strong enough to keep the smoke in the stove (pulling in from the open door) then likely it is strong enough to fan the fire with the door closed or cracked as well.

You ask about what I'd be willing to pay for it - well... I suppose nothing really given my lack of a need, but if I were to give it to someone I suppose somewhere in the $15-20 range would be the high end assuming it is well made.  If it is cheap/light plastic that has that "about to fall apart any minute" feel then I wouldn't pay more than $5-10.  

Basically it appears to be a DC fan in a plastic tube with a push button switch and batteries.  Nicely designed perhaps, but a very simple device none the less.  From a business side of things I hope that you have some (read multiple) patent protections lined up to keep others from jumping into the market if you do start having any sort of success.  Being such an easy to duplicate concept I'm sure there are knock off companies out there who can get one to market in a matter of days at a very low unit cost.  I appreciate "Made in America", but history shows us that the general US population has been very bad at putting their $'s behind this concept when faced with buying decisions so that alone isn't likely to ensure your success.

Best of luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I would have to say no. Now, if you come up with an electronic firestarter that lights fires automatically, then you might have a customer here...otherwise, I'll stick to supercedars.


 
Okie doke...thanks for the input --

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> Noticing all the hot embers blowing towards the hand in the video I would think that you should add some form of metal tube to the business end that can be slid back into the unit when not in use...
> 
> What is your price point? Expensive (Brookstone catalog), Inexpensive (Target, etc.)?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the input. KaptJaq.  Sparks fly, of course, but they have never even caused a flinch requiring hand protection during hundreds of tests with outdoor grills and fire pits.   FiAir will retail at $29.99; as for the weight, it is less than 4 oz..

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

Slow1 said:


> Outdoor use - perhaps I could see using it, but again most of the time I don't see the need. In the house I wouldn't even blow the fire for the previously mentioned issues with ash being spread about. Another factor to keep in mind for woodstove burners is that if you have a fire that is smoldering (the type that could most benefit from this sort of product) then it is likely smoking quite a bit - thus opening the door far enough to stick your hand in and use this device is likely to result in a fair amount of smoke spillage into the room. If the draft is strong enough to keep the smoke in the stove (pulling in from the open door) then likely it is strong enough to fan the fire with the door closed or cracked as well.
> 
> You ask about what I'd be willing to pay for it - well... I suppose nothing really given my lack of a need, but if I were to give it to someone I suppose somewhere in the $15-20 range would be the high end assuming it is well made. If it is cheap/light plastic that has that "about to fall apart any minute" feel then I wouldn't pay more than $5-10.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the thoughtful response. Let me just respond to a few things you raised.
1. You should be able to use FIAir with a wood stove door cracked just an inch or so to refresh a smoldering fire. The beauty of FiAir is that you don't have to stick your hand into the chamber. The airflow is strong enough that it should keep the smoke drafting away from the room. But we will be eager to test this.

2. Retail price will be $29.99. I know what you mean about poorly made products. We wanted FiAir to be a quality product from a design as well as a materials standpoint. It's made of rugged ABS plastic, weighs under 4 oz. and feels comfortable but substantial in the hand. Even our prototypes have been very durable through hundreds of tests.
3. The design looks easy to duplicate; but trust me, it was not easy to create. Our industrial designer had to throw out a lot of assumptions and revise the prototype multiple times until it performed as envisioned. Nevertheless, we do have multiple patents pending!

Thanks again for taking time to respond,

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

David Tackett said:


> I am sure there is a market somewhere for your product Alan. I personally cannot think of any uses that I would have for it. I wish you the best of luck on your product. It looks very nice and well designed.


 
Thanks, Dave. Appreciate your opinion.

Alan


----------



## fossil (Nov 27, 2012)

Moving this discussion out of the Hearth Room and into the DIY forum, where it's a more appropriate fit.  Rick


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 27, 2012)

I do know this, if i brought one of those out to start a fire with my friends around, they would revoke my man card.


----------



## schlot (Nov 27, 2012)

Dakotas Dad said:


> Interestingly, NO one has been rude or smart mouthed to you. Maybe you should rethink your membership here if people simply answering a question sets you off.


 
I didn't see anything disrespectful in his answer that warranted you get all bent out of shape.


----------



## fossil (Nov 27, 2012)

schlot said:


> I didn't see anything disrespectful in his answer that warranted you get all bent out of shape.


 
Let it go.  Discuss the topic if you like, but don't go off on an unrelated tangent...one of the quickest ways to get a thread shut down.  Rick


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

EJL923 said:


> I do know this, if i brought one of those out to start a fire with my friends around, they would revoke my man card.


 
Seriously?  Even if you were scratching and downing shots at the same time??


----------



## seige101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rickb said:


> For camping / green wood I always just use a air mattress blower that's rechargeable.



I was going to say the same thing.

My suggestion to Alan would be for this product to meet both of those needs (air mattress inflater/fire starter). Instant increase of the market place


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 27, 2012)

seige101 said:


> I was going to say the same thing.
> 
> My suggestion to Alan would be for this product to meet both of those needs (air mattress inflater/fire starter). Instant increase of the market place


 
That's a thought for FiAir 2.0! 

Alan


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha that may change things


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 28, 2012)

Alan Harris said:


> I've developed a hand-held, battery powered blower that gets campfires and wood-burning fireplaces blazing in about two minutes. I'm wondering if a tool of this kind would be of any interest for faster kindling of wood stoves. Any thoughts? We've just started a crowd funding campaign to manufacture it in America, but we need some advice on whether it would appeal to folks who burn wood or pellets in their stoves. If you want to see it in action (only if you feel like it) you can look at either our website (www.fiair.net) or our crowd funding site (www.indiegogo.com/fiair) Thanks for any opinions you can offer.


 
Haven't read all the posts here, but if it is forcing more air than the chimney is drawing naturally, then might not the exhaust gas/smoke will go somewhere other than the chimney? Should test that part out.

As the engineers might say "The goesinta should match the goesoutta"


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 28, 2012)

I would be concerned with blowing ash out of the stove and into my family room. I'm a pig to begin with, I don't need help making a mess. That being said, I do hope things work out for you.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 28, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I would be concerned with blowing ash out of the stove and into my family room. I'm a pig to begin with, I don't need help making a mess. That being said, I do hope things work out for you.


Might be a great tool to sweep it all under the carpet.

Might be handy for soldering fumes.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 28, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Haven't read all the posts here, but if it is forcing more air than the chimney is drawing naturally, then might not the exhaust gas/smoke will go somewhere other than the chimney? Should test that part out.
> 
> As the engineers might say "The goesinta should match the goesoutta"


 
Hola Adios! This is EXACTLY the kind of feedback we need. We will certainly check this out. I'm gathering that  optimum use of FiAir with a wood stove may differ from other indoor uses, (fireplaces, kivas, etc.) Maybe its best use with a wood stove would be refreshing a smoldering fire, or one with just a few embers left from the night before. Kindling fresh fires would involve testing out its use at different distances from the kindling (you can pinpoint airflow from about 2 ft away.)  In any case, thank you. You've given us much to think about!

Alan


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 28, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I would be concerned with blowing ash out of the stove and into my family room. I'm a pig to begin with, I don't need help making a mess. That being said, I do hope things work out for you.


 
FiAir could be a "pig's best friend!" We've actually used it to blow hearth ashes back into the grate.  Again, we haven't found it to make any messes or blow more ash or sparks into the room from the fireplace than happens naturally with an open fire. But a wood stove may be a different animal. Enough of you are raising this concern that we will certainly be looking into it.

Thanks, Jack.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 28, 2012)

billb3 said:


> Might be a great tool to sweep it all under the carpet.
> 
> Might be handy for soldering fumes.


 
Funny you should say that, Bill. We have been collecting suggestions for additional uses for FIAir. A few samples: Blowing dew off grape leaves to prevent mold, blowing bugs away from your food, clearing crumbs off the picnic table, sweeping wood or metal shavings away from projects, fanning your face at the grill, etc. Now we'll add clearing away soldering fumes!  If you've got others, bring 'em on!

Alan


----------



## lukem (Nov 28, 2012)

This is one of those things that I probably wouldn't go out and buy, but if I had one I would use every so often.  I'd market it as a great gift for dads or whatever.  Better than a neck tie.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 28, 2012)

lukem said:


> This is one of those things that I probably wouldn't go out and buy, but if I had one I would use every so often. I'd market it as a great gift for dads or whatever. Better than a neck tie.


 
You betcha, Brian!  We're on the same page. In fact, we're shooting to make FiAir the 2013 Father's Day Gift of the Year.  Thank you for your input.

Alan


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 29, 2012)

Alan Harris said:


> 1. You should be able to use FIAir with a wood stove door cracked just an inch or so to refresh a smoldering fire. The beauty of FiAir is that you don't have to stick your hand into the chamber. The airflow is strong enough that it should keep the smoke drafting away from the room. But we will be eager to test this.


 
A woodstove with _any_ heat left in it is most likely going to still have enough chimney draft to excite active coals by cracking the door. I have never been tempted to stick my head near the door opening on my stove for any purpose.



Adios Pantalones said:


> Haven't read all the posts here, but if it is forcing more air than the chimney is drawing naturally, then might not the exhaust gas/smoke will go somewhere other than the chimney? Should test that part out.
> 
> As the engineers might say "The goesinta should match the goesoutta"


 
Along the lines of AP's post, if the chimney is keeping up with the little blower's output, then the blower probably isn't necessary to begin with. 

Alan, In your trailer video we can all hear the wood hissing on that open fire.  Unseasoned (or wood that is partially seasoned) wood is probably the cause of 75% the problems new stove owners face in building a fire.  I see you've done some research here already but stick around and we'll have you setting off bonfires with a Bic in no time.


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 29, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> A woodstove with _any_ heat left in it is most likely going to still have enough chimney draft to excite active coals by cracking the door. I have never been tempted to stick my head near the door opening on my stove for any purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, MM. We're learning more each day, thanks to you guys.

Alan


----------



## ironpony (Nov 30, 2012)

patents* pending*, post it on an* internet forum*, someone over in China is already  mass producing these to flood the market before Christmas at....................
$9.99 and wait if you order now we'll send you another one for a small processing fee....................

actually been there done that good luck with it, I can see the casual burner using it out side for a fire pit but serious wood burners probably not


----------



## Alan Harris (Nov 30, 2012)

ironpony said:


> patents* pending*, post it on an* internet forum*, someone over in China is already mass producing these to flood the market before Christmas at....................
> $9.99 and wait if you order now we'll send you another one for a small processing fee....................
> 
> actually been there done that good luck with it, I can see the casual burner using it out side for a fire pit but serious wood burners probably not


 

Yep -- we're uncomfortably aware of that possibility.  But I've come too far to quit now!  Hey, even if we get a couple percent of the casual grill or firepit burner market, I'll be thrilled...  Thanks, Iron Pony -- what was your "been there done that" product, if you don't mind sharing the war story.


----------

